# igrill probe recall



## desurfer (Sep 19, 2014)

HI,

Just wanted to let everyone know about the probe recall

iDevices Recalls Temperature Probes Due to Ingestion Hazard | CPSC.gov

Jeff


----------



## overwe1ght bbq (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

